# Hi, I am tai chi practicer.



## taichiseeker_mk (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi everone,

I am first here, and think this is nice place.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome

What style of Tai Chi and how long have you been practicing?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT. Tell us about youself.


----------



## pete (Jun 16, 2006)

why do you have 3 lines in your signature dedicated to links to a site selling tapes and dvd's?  are u here to talk or sell?


----------



## kimballmaster (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi tai chi practitioner, my name is master kimball paul however I am known in the martial circles as the fat man. Do you have any questions about your pursuit in  the relm of tai-chi??
 I certainly would like to share what I have found out over the last36 years of study. If you don't share you get old, and I haqve avoided that thusfar Tee hee.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 27, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 27, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------

